# CZ 75 TACTICAL SPORTS > Review & Range Report



## Fleetwoodmac

Hi guys, this is SA from *TGF*. I'm the Site Admin there and I am sharing our small effort to review and test at the range the above mentioned gun.

REVIEW & RANGE REPORT - CZ 75 TACTICAL SPORTS










CZ 75 TS is the sports model of Ceska Zbrojovka. Specifically designed for IPSC shooting, TS is big, heavy yet elegant. Now relegated to second position by Czechmate, TS was the leading sports model of CZ some time back. Speed shooting, accuracy and balance are the requirements of IPSC and same are the characteristics of TS. Accordingly, every part of TS has been designed to achieve the above three aspects.

TS follows the same slide-in-frame design which is the recognition of CZ 75 line of pistols. However, there are many cosmetic differences which have all been done keeping in mind IPSC competitions. This includes an adjustable SA trigger, a sporting hammer, an extended magazine catch, Walnut wooden grip and plastic guiding magazine funnel.

*BASIC SPECS*
Model: CZ 75 Tactical Sports
Manufacturer: Ceska Zbrojovka, Czech Republic
Caliber: 9x19 mm Parabellum
Dimensions: 225x150x45 mm
Barrel: 130 mm 
Weight(unloaded):	1270 grams 
Capacity: 20 / 17 rounds 
Sight Radius: 187 mm
Slide: Forged Steel
Frame: Steel
Sights: Fixed. No dots. Adjustable rear sights and fiber optic front sights available 
Trigger Pull: SA&#8230;&#8230; 0.8 - 1.5 daN 
Finish: Slide&#8230;. Blue, Frame&#8230;&#8230;.. matte silver










*REVIEW*

*Packing:*

TS comes packed in a very elegant looking blue colour plastic case which is quite big in size. Packings includes a 20 round spare magazine, 3 spare slide stop levers, 1 spare extractor, a magazine loader, a plastic cleaning rod and a cleaning brush. The documentation includes a certified fired target, a user's manual and a warranty card.










*Finish, Looks and Manufacturing Quality:*
Despite its large size, TS is a very elegant looking gun with an outstanding finish. The gun has a blued finish on the slide and matte silver finish on the frame. All external parts are very well finished. On the internal side, the frame, though very nicely finished from outside, has roughness and rough edges. Wooden grip, beside enhancing the grip while shooting, add to the beauty and looks of the gun.

The gun serial number is engraved on slide, frame and barrel.

*Slide, Frame and Grip:*

*TS has a slim looking but well made forged steel slide in deep blue finish, which is quite heavy in weight*. Just like other CZ75 slide-in-frame design, the slide grooves are on the outer side all along the length of slide. Though TS is a large size gun but its slide, due to slide-in-frame design, is quite sleeker as compared to most other large frame guns. When fully assembled, slide houses the barrel, recoil mechanism, firing mechanism, extractor and ejector. Sights are fixed on the top in a dovetail and like most other CZ guns, grooved into the slide with an additional screw. Serrations at front as well as the rear of the chamber area provide good grip for cocking the gun. However, the small surface area of the slide makes it a bit difficult for a new user to rake the gun in the beginning and one needs to practice.

The frame is made of steel and has matte silver finish and is quite heavy. This enhances the overall weight of the handgun, however, its not really a serious consideration as TS is not meant to be used as a carry / SD gun and its heavier weight helps a lot in reducing the recoil thus assisting in rapid shooting. Full length slide grooves are located on the inside of the frame which provide an extremely tight slide to frame fitting, one of the major contributors to CZ 75 TS accuracy. Take down lever/slide release lever and mag release catch are located on the frame on left side and are non-ambidextrous. Safety is ambidextrous and is also located on the frame. The mag release catch can be shifted on right side for left handed shooters. The base of the frame has a plastic magazine guiding funnel which assists in rapid magazine changing during IPSC competitions.

Grips are made of checkered Walnut and along with front and rear serrations on the steel frame, provide an excellent hold for IPSC style shooting. The grips angle, as is the case in most CZ models, is excellent and provides natural pointability. Aluminum grips for TS are also available from CZ Custom shop which besides enhancing the looks of the gun, enhance the grip for rapid shooting.

*Action and Barrel:*

CZ 75 TS is a short recoil operated, locked brech pistol which like all other CZ 75 series of handguns, uses the Browning linkless cam locking system. On firing, this system locks the barrel and slide together with the help of a lug which is part of the barrel and fits into the recesses on the roof of the slide. After initial recoil stroke, the barrel is cammed downwards at the rear, allowing the slide to continue the recoil stroke and eject the spent cartridge.

The barrel of TS is made of high quality hammer forged steel, is non-chrome plated and is 130 mm in length. The outstanding accuracy of the gun is the testimony to the fact that the rifling of the barrel has been done with utmost precision. The feed ramp is nicely made and well polished.

*Trigger Mechanism:*

CZ 75 TS has a SA trigger which is made of plastic, however, it can be replaced with an aluminum match trigger ex CZ Custom shop, if desired. The trigger pull measures approximately 0.8-1.5 lb. The trigger is adjustable; travel adjustments before discharge can be adjusted using the upper screw and over-travel can be adjusted using the bottom screw.

Like all single action match triggers, TS trigger is very light and not an easy trigger to control by those who are tuned to shooting combat triggers in the range of 3-5 lb. For the initial around 200-300 rounds, there is some creep which, along with less travel and light weight, make it very difficult for the shooter to adjust his trigger control. However, after around 300 rounds, it gets real smooth and then, its a pleasure to shoot. New users who are accustomed to heavy combat triggers are advised to do lot of dry firing with TS in the beginning and don't get dis-heartened if the gun does not shoot well in the beginning. Once the shooter learns to control the trigger, its a delightful gun to shoot, and is off course, very very accurate.

*Recoil Mechanism:*

For a 9mm, CZ 75 TS offers the minimal recoil. The heavy weight of slide and frame helps in reducing the recoil a great deal and assists in rapid engagement / quick double taps. The recoil guide rod is made of plastic and so is the recoil stopper / bushing. Frankly, I have never felt comfortable with the plastic guide rods, though the manufacturers claim that they are sufficiently strong to do the job. However, a stainless steel guide rod is available from CZ custom shop.

*Sights:*

TS has fixed high sights which are good for speed shooting. There are no dots on the rear or front sight. The sights are dovetailed in the slide and have been further strengthened with a screw.

Zeroing of the sights is a cumbersome process as it requires first the removal of rear sight screw with the appropriate L key and then moving the sights right or left with a sight mover or hammer. This will take care of the windage, however, for elevation adjustment one would have to resort to more technical methods which may have to be done by a competent gun smith only.

Since I am more in to precision shooting from 25 and at times 50 meters, I would have rather preferred low height Bomar type adjustable sights, which are available from CZ custom shop. However, I haven't heard great about the performance of those sights and original Bomar sights are quite expensive. Any feedback on the sights would therefore be appreciated. Apparently, I am doing quite well with these fixed sights though :mrgreen:

*REVIEW OF MAGAZINE, RELIABILITY, MAINTENANCE, SUITABILITY OF PURPOSE AND SAFETY MECHANISM WITH HIGH-RES IMAGES ARE GIVEN IN THE COMPLETE REVIEW HERE.* 

*Accuracy:*

CZ 75 TS is designed as an IPSC competition gun and therefore, has to be very accurate. Tight slide to frame fitting due to slide-in-frame mechanism, high quality barrel, good trigger and good balance allows TS to achieve higher accuracy standards at during speed shooting, making it one the best choices in the world for the purpose.










*Shown above are the first 10 shots; shot off hand from my NIB CZ 75 TS from 15 M. The first bullet was 5 o'clock on 9&8 ring line. Remaining 9 bullets are at the right edge of the bull, making one big hole and a sub one inch group. This indeed was a delightful sight for me. Very impressive* :text-bravo:

*Second accuracy test was conducted after a week.* The gun had been zeroed and the shooter's understanding of the gun and trigger had improved. Here are the results......

Condition:	Excellent (100 %)
Dist: 10, 20 & 30 M
Ammo: POF 2Z
Sequence:	5 shots from 10 M, 5 from 20M and 5 from 30M on the same target.
Method: Shooting from a table with shooter's elbows resting on the table but no support under the hands.
Target: 25 M Precision Shooting Pistol 
Stoppages: None out of 15 bullets.

*SCORE*
- 10 M................50/50, Group 1.4 inches (50/50 pts), Total 100/100
- 20 M................47/50, Group 1.5 inches (50/50 pts), Total 97/100
- 30 M................42/50, Group 2.8 inches (50/50 pts), Total 92/100
*Precision Shooting Score: 139 / 150 **(92.66%)* 
*Grouping Score: 150 / 150 **(100%)* 
*Overall Score*......... 139+145=*289 / 300 (96.33%)*
*Accuracy Rating:	EXCEPTIONALLY ACCURATE*










The results were by and large the same, the grouping was however far better from 20 M. The shots from 30 M were hitting up though the gun seems to be perfectly zeroed for windage. These shots seem to be shooter's error of aiming from 30 M, however, the group is not bad at all.

I have so far conducted accuracy test of around 45 handguns. CZ 75 TS is the first handgun to reach EXCEPTIONALLY ACCURATE standard. I may however mention here that parameters of these tests were designed for combat handguns and are perhaps a little too easy for the competition guns. Nevertheless, this is one standard on which I have tested all the guns; hence the comparative performance should be seen.

*50 & 75 M ACCURACY TEST*

The 50M and 75M test results are available at http://thegunforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=433

*Now few results from range sessions conducted with CZ 75 TS. All target have been shot using both hands, without any support.* The distance, ammo and other details are given on the targets.










_*This is the best that I have shot with TS so far (from any gun, for that matter), but I do feel that as I get more tuned to SA trigger, I will be able to shoot better than this. During this shootout, I was aiming center mass and as you can see, the gun is well zeroed.*_

*COMPLETE REVIEW AND OTHER ACCURACY TESTS WITH HI-RES IMAGES ARE AVAILABLE AT TGF. Click here to access.*

--


----------

